# light for new tank



## Girish (Aug 7, 2014)

As mentioned in my previous thread I am in a process of setting up 65 gallon new tank. Today I have bought 
T8 2nos BIOLUX ( Osram ) 18 w each
T8 2nos Fluora ( Osram ) 18 w each
T8 2nos warm white ( Osram ) 18 w each
I feel I am short in watts , I need to increase , but is the combination actualy required, or do I need to add something more ??
Blue Neon is needed?? As Fluora emits red light.


----------



## Girish (Aug 7, 2014)

NON from the site has a reply for this ??????


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

It might be because those bulbs are not (normally) available here in the USA and most of the members are from the USA. Also, many have moved beyond T8 bulbs; althou I think they are still viable for the hobby. I believe those bulbs are more abundant in Europe.


----------



## Girish (Aug 7, 2014)

yes probably @Newt you are right.


----------



## Yorkie (Sep 8, 2014)

Newt said:


> It might be because those bulbs are not (normally) available here in the USA and most of the members are from the USA. Also, many have moved beyond T8 bulbs; althou I think they are still viable for the hobby. I believe those bulbs are more abundant in Europe.


Hi Newt,

I'm in the UK.

It is still possible to get T8s. However, T5s and T5HOs are more the norm for fluorescent tubes. Having said that, LED lighting is rapidly gathering pace and quite rightly in my view. Whilst many companies are intent on making a fast buck with this new technology, there are a few manufacturers who offer products at sensible prices.

One of the first things I want to know about aquatic lighting is the PAR output. Yet some suppliers are unable to furnish such basic information. I also like to know the output in lumens, the colour temperature and so on. It is also highly desirable to be able to control the light intensity.

Sorry, Girish. I'm getting carried away. I'll stop there.

Y.


----------



## Girish (Aug 7, 2014)

thanks yorkie, i will make a note of this .


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Having run T-8 and T-12's for years before the Compacts, then HO T-5's came out I'll comment.

First off your running 54 Watts on a 65 Gallon tank so unless you have super reflectors you will find yourself on the low end for lighting.

As far as spectrum goes I'm going to take some guesses here but both Flora and Warm White bulbs are usually strong in the rd end of the spectrum. I looked up the BIOLUX and found this is a Germicidal bulb with a strong UV component. These have no place in the Planted tank world other in water filtration systems to help kill some algae. They can also be deadly to some plants.


----------

